# equipment



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

here is my equipment: for those who say you have to have a 1500.00 rod and reel combo to catch fish.....well.....maybe "you" do......but, this works well too....orvis clearwater, ross reel, and 17 mono line as my leader, and that is it....good luck to all. see you on the water .


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks SSP I'm always open to learning!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Surfside, its nice to hear about fly fishers "keeping it simple." Its easy to get caught up in all the high dollar equipment and gadgets in the fly fishing world. I know a fly fisher who uses the quote: "The problem isn't your fly. It's what's on the other end of the line."


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

nice speck. I have to say i love fly fishing. i love the way it feels when you have all that line in the air throwing a beautfull loop and it just roles out nice and smooth. but the best part is making a fly and then tricking a fish to eat it. the first time that happened i felt like a kid again catching my first fish on a artifical bait. it can be very addictive.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like your philosophy, Surfside.


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

Its fishing not a beauty contest. That set up works!!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Where did you find that popper? Just curious...hasn't seen one that big.

Late,
Cox


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I Fly Anglers Edge, At The Galleria, 
I Used To Tye All My Flys, I Am Not That Good At It , And Poppers Are Hard To Do. So I Just Buy Poppers At The Shop And I Get The Rest Off Ebay For Very Cheap....


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

hey guys, 
thanks for the support, you know when i go into the shop in houston, i always hear these guys talking about, their 1200-1500 dollar set ups, and there big trips to "where ever", and that great for them....but, i just wanted to say to all of us who just fish....and fish all the time....that we dont care about your 50,000 dollar skiffs, and your 1500.00 rod and reel combos, what we care about is good fishing, and keeping things simple. And from one fly flisher to another, here is where the fish are , and here is what "fly" , they are smacking.......and that to me is priceless, for all the fly fishers out there, 95% of the time we might not be able to outfish the conventional rod and reel. You should have seen the faces of the guys that had to watch me pull in trout after trout , after trout, on my fly rod, and top water fly , and they could not get any takers on there "custom" rods, Chronarchs, and 6 dollar topwaters.......because this is a fly fishing forum i just thought i would lift us up a little.....after all that.....its still just fishing and i love any kind. But sometimes at the boat ramp, i feel that these guys that talk so much "stuff" , and buy all this super fishing equipment, and i see them one time, well, it may be for them, but for us simple fly fishers. Get it done......Good luck to all my flyfishers and i hope to see you out on the water soon.....i will keep you posted on condtions and flies i am using....


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Reminds me of catching a 3-1/2 lb bass on a kitchen-sponge & newspaper rubberband spider and a home made cane pole at my farm when I was a kid. I wouldn't have traded that homemade fly or hand-cut pole for anything after that fight!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*surfside*

well surf side you said a mouthfull. and i am with you. i do have to say my philosophy is that a good fly rod can look beautiful and not cost a lot. you know my passion for building fly rods and if i had a camera right now that i knew how to use. since mine got fried fishing.lol. i have one that tortuga gave me but i am in the process of learning how to use it. anyway the story is i am building a new flyrod that is russian birch bark handle with tortoise shell inlays and fighting butt. it will be in an 8 wt. traditional brown blank 4 piece that will sell for a little more than 1/2 the price of a good name brand flyrod. now that that is said . i can't stand spending that much money either. and you don't need it. i saw your rig and its funny cause i was looking through my new orvis catalouge today laughing at the concept of anyone spending that much money. just rambling. randall


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah, sometimes i have a ramble moment, that was one. Peace justin.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

SSP please notice that I've had my first lesson and my radar is trying to scope you out..still trying to put the pieces of the rhythm together but I'd say that I'm about 75% there..having abit of trouble getting the power surge in the forward cast..not trying to man handle just trying to keep it from fizzeling out..could use another pointer or two..BTW just to sit for a minute and watch the correct action would help alot too..didn't actually get to watch anyone that knows how to cast...
one of my girlfriends from TLA was casting the other day and actually got to see her first "fish wake" headed for her fly...2cool


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Like i said, i am sloppy, with my flytying, i am below par for my casting, i have many "a" Guide , tell me that i can cast with the best of them , but, it may not be "by the book, technically correct"......I will say this, when i was a younger just learning to cast, i always made sure that my load time was the most important thing. because if you dont give you rod enough time to load up. it wont shoot as far......So even if my load fell to the ground, i still was able to shoot the maximum distance......try that . ...


----------



## bajaconnection (Oct 14, 2005)

back cast from what I'm told is good don't change but the forward cast needs abit more excelaration are you suppose it add any wrist snap on the forward cast like you do on the back one? Nurse D..posting on friends puter...


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I Dont Change The Back From The Front When I Was Begining, But You Might Do So , Like I Said Just A Pointer.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

I would think once you have the concept of what the line is suppose to do..each person would have to make slight adaptations to get the full response....hopefully I can get out theis weekend and practice some more..heard there is a rain chance though..


----------

